# Prewar elgin girls bike.whats it worth



## ratdaddy (Aug 20, 2010)

We found this old girls bike in the barn today.it look pretty original and complete and wondered what it is worth


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 21, 2010)

It's worth more in parts, those skirt guards will bring $75. The whole bike, maybe $150 on a good night, imo.


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought one recently without a tank and light for $45 ...everything else was in fairly good condition...(craigslist sale).


----------

